# More free patterns



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/?craft=knitting-crochet


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks! hadn't seen this one before


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link, there was a beautiful cable vest pattern I down loaded.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Very different site. It's new to me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd never come across it before either. Thanks!

A word of warning for North American crocheters: Download the crochet terms conversion page. The crochet patterns all say they're written in 'international terminology', but what they mean is they're all written in UK/NZ/Australia terminology. That hasn't stopped me from downloading a bunch of them though.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Great site. So many great patterns. OMG! Where did the last hour go......


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Great site. So many great patterns. OMG! Where did the last hour go......


Same here! Can't believe how many patterns I just saved. Thank you!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks. This site is new to me, and has some interesting items. I'll be spending some time looking through those, for sure.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks a million, I found many projects I would love to do in the future!


----------

